# MIDI Show Control program?



## Soxred93 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi there,

I have a USB to MIDI converter that can plug into my Express light board. I've also figured out that I can use MSC to sync music to cues. However, I have no program that can send MSC signals. Because I don't have any money, I am looking for a free program (or at least a demo). I don't have Leopard, so I can't run QLab, and SFX is windows only. Is there another option I have?


----------



## hyperbuddha (Nov 22, 2009)

Buy snow leopard and use qlab the 30 dollar upgrade works from any previous os not just leopard


----------



## Soxred93 (Nov 22, 2009)

hyperbuddha said:


> Buy snow leopard and use qlab the 30 dollar upgrade works from any previous os not just leopard



I don't know about you, but I'm waiting until Snow Leopard is a little more mature until I buy the 30 dollar upgrade.


----------



## NickVon (Dec 11, 2009)

PR for AVD00 a little bit here, but he has a program called "Multiplay" that is a free shareware that has midi and serial cue control in it. I'm not familiar with that aspect of the program myself as i lack the hardware to hook the PC up to the Lightconsole.


----------



## erosing (Dec 11, 2009)

Why not just grab an older version of QLab?


----------



## Soxred93 (Dec 13, 2009)

Arez said:


> Why not just grab an older version of QLab?



Mainly because I need a license to use it.


----------

